# Authentic or Fake Molcajete??



## maus (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello,

I need some help please... I recently bought a Molcajete in Internet that it supposed to be made of Lava rock, but when I received the item I got concern about the material because the item doesn't look exactly as the one in the picture, so I thought it could be an imitation. I was trying to find some information in Internet, but I got more confused. Fortunately the item was broken when I received it, so now I have the option of return it and get the money back or get a new one (and I also can see the material inside), but before taking my decision I'd like to know if this molcajete is an Authentic one or a fake one.

The Molcajete is a little bit gritty to the touch, looks like it is handmade tools, and the material inside is kind of glitter. The pestle has in one of the edge a weird color that don't like.

Please see the pictures attached and tell me what do you think. Thanks.





  








1.jpg




__
maus


__
Jan 9, 2013












  








2.jpg




__
maus


__
Jan 9, 2013












  








3.jpg




__
maus


__
Jan 9, 2013












  








4.jpg




__
maus


__
Jan 9, 2013












  








5.jpg




__
maus


__
Jan 9, 2013












  








6.jpg




__
maus


__
Jan 9, 2013












  








7.jpg




__
maus


__
Jan 9, 2013


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Originally from eastern California that's peppered with volcanoes, that M appears to be a molded item.  Out in the Mojave desert, the grinding stones we've found all have an irregular texture.  But if you do a search in "cooking equipment", I think that you'll find a discussion/thread that mentions your plight.  For the real thing you might want to visit your local mexican supermercado for the big M.

Best,

-T


----------

